
Coronavirus pandemic threatens to knock $1T off global economy - batirch
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2235697-coronavirus-pandemic-threatens-to-knock-1-trillion-off-global-economy/
======
batirch
Why governments around the world do not invest in pandemic preventions?

Wouldn't it be better to invest let's say 100 billion rather than losing a
trillions?

